# What books have you purchased recently?



## SixFootScowl

We have *a thread for what books one is reading*, but if you are like me, you will be buying books faster than you read them, and may have a long wait to post in the reading thread, so I figure we need this thread for books you have purchased. I'll start with a few of my recent purchases:

This one is nearly 1100 pages. Menno Simons is where the name Mennonite comes from. 









Other Anabaptist history books I purchased last week in Amish country (Holmes County, Ohio) to further my study of Mennonite history. I believe both these men came before Menno Simons:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Does it count if I got it from the library? I got The Chamber of Secrets today! It'll probably be the last Potter book I read.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does it count if I got it from the library? I got The Chamber of Secrets today! It'll probably be the last Potter book I read.


Well I guess if you are reading it, then you could use the What Books Are You Reading thread. No matter, I guess any book one is interested enough in to purchase, borrow, and/or read is suitable to post here. Maybe the thread title should have been, What Books Do You Find Interesting?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well I guess if you are reading it, then you could use the What Books Are You Reading thread. No matter, I guess any book one is interested enough in to purchase, borrow, and/or read is suitable to post here. Maybe the thread title should have been, What Books Do You Find Interesting?


I am reading it, but I could've gotten multiple books at once and not be reading some of the others quite yet.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I am reading it, but I could've gotten multiple books at once and not be reading some of the others quite yet.


Yes, post any book in this thread that catches your fancy.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I just wanted to finish this Potter book since I started it a while ago. I don't like leaving fiction novels incomplete for some reason, a bit of OCD is working there perhaps! .


----------



## Captainnumber36

I'd like to read all of Shakespeare's plays, I've already read quite few of them. That's probably what I'll get next.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd like to read all of Shakespeare's plays, I've already read quite few of them. That's probably what I'll get next.


If only I had more time, I would read all the Sherlock Holmes stories.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Latest purchase. This edition of interest as it goes over the various alternate endings for what I consider Dickens finest novel. Norton Critical Editions are usually intriguing.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Fritz Kobus said:


> If only I had more time, I would read all the Sherlock Holmes stories.


Doyle is a great writer. I've read one complete book of short stories, and Hound of the Baskervilles.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Fritz Kobus said:


> We have *a thread for what books one is reading*, but if you are like me, you will be buying books faster than you read them, and may have a long wait to post in the reading thread, so I figure we need this thread for books you have purchased. I'll start with a few of my recent purchases:
> 
> Other Anabaptist history books I purchased last week in Amish country (Holmes County, Ohio) to further my study of Mennonite history. I believe both these men came before Menno Simons:


Jan Matthys was always my favorite, came before both I believe


----------



## Bwv 1080

My book hoarding is now confined to Kindle


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bwv 1080 said:


> My book hoarding is now confined to Kindle


For me, that would be especially good for those books I never get around to reading. Would save a lot of space.


----------



## starthrower

The Existentialist Cafe by Sarah Bakewell
Europe and the Jews by Malcolm Hay
Canterbury Tales by Chaucer
A Pocket History Of The United States by Henry Steele Commager
Different Every Time : Robert Wyatt Biography by Marcus O'Dair
Battle Cry Of Freedom : The Civil War Era by James M. McPherson
Richard Wagner : A Biography by Derek Watson

I haven't read the Wagner, the Civil War book or Chaucer yet, but I'm working through the others.


----------



## SixFootScowl

From Amazon summary:


> Church Life series allows four contributors to make a case for the following views:• Baptist view (memorialism)• Reformed view (spiritual presence)• Lutheran view (consubstantiation)• Roman Catholic view (transubstantiation). All contributors use Scripture to present their views, and each responds to the others' essays.


----------



## philoctetes

I just discovered this series of essays earlier this morning. There appear to be 6-7 volumes on various future science topics. Ordered this volume that fits a special interest.


----------



## philoctetes

Bwv 1080 said:


> My book hoarding is now confined to Kindle
> 
> View attachment 122575


Nice selection. Wonder what Zoyd Wheeler is doing now?


----------



## philoctetes

Also this for the shelf where I keep my *tinfoil* hat...


----------



## jegreenwood

According to Amazon since the beginning of the year:

Ellroy - The L.A. Quartet
Murdoch - The Sea, the Sea and A Severed Head (one volume)
Powers - The Gold Bug Variations (finished it today - my comments are elsewhere)
Several books about dogs, especially Boston Terriers, because I'm on the lookout
Wright - Native Son (read)
Schuyler - Black No More (read)
James - Black Leopard, Red Wolf
Cronin - The Passage (read)

plus mysteries, thrillers etc. from the library.


----------



## ECraigR

I purchase far too many books, but recently I got:

Robert Jenson, An Introduction to Theology
Marx, Capital Vol 1
Keston Sutherland, Poetical Works 1990-2015
HP Lovecraft, The Annotated HP Lovecraft
Faulkner, Novels 1936-1940
Morrisson, Song of Solomon
Christopher Smart, The Religious Poetry
RS Thomas, Collected Poems 1945-1990

Definitely more, but that’s a sample.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tatyana Tolstaya, White Walls - Collected Stories (NYRB Classics)


----------



## jegreenwood

philoctetes said:


> Nice selection. Wonder what Zoyd Wheeler is doing now?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...alifornia-with-budtenders-and-flower-service/

Co-owned with Doc Sportello.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ruth Goodman, _How to Behave Badly in Elizabethan England: A Guide for Knaves, Fools, Harlots, Cuckolds, Drunkards, Liars, Thieves, and Braggarts_ - "Daily Deal" on Audible

I've enjoyed writing by this author in the past.


----------



## Tristan

I spent $70 on a book called "From Proto-Indo-European to Proto-Germanic: A Linguistic History of English". 

It's a highly technical text intended for those of us with linguistics degrees  But very interesting nonetheless.


----------



## philoctetes

jegreenwood said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...alifornia-with-budtenders-and-flower-service/
> 
> Co-owned with Doc Sportello.


Northern California needs him back.

Inherent Vice would be a good name for one of these joints...


----------



## Jacck

the last book I bought was *Gabriel García Márquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude*, but I haven't read it yet. Reading books comes in binge episodes in my life and I currently don't have a reading phase (except for technical papers)
some other books I bought this or last year
*Hidden Life of Trees - Peter Wohlleben
I Contain Multitudes by Ed Yong
The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco
the complete works by H.P. Lovecraft* (a nice hardbound edition of 5 books)


----------



## Desafinado

The Rise and Decline of the Zairian State by Crawford Young
The Postcolonial State in Africa by Crawford Young
The Collected C.P. Cavafy
The Essentials of Zen Buddhism D.T. Suzuki 

I'm a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## Guest

Battle Cry of Freedom - James M. McPherson
With the Old Breed - E. B. Sledge
Les Miserables - Victor Hugo
Die Leiden des Jungen Werthers - Goethe
Purgatorio and Paradiso - Dante
Simplicissimus - Grimmelshausen
The Conquest of Gaul - Caesar
The Oresteia - Aeschylus

These are all on my Kindle - I buy almost all of my books on Kindle anymore. I once swore I'd never read a book on a computer or tablet. Now I find it indispensable.


----------



## Blancrocher

Frans Bengtsson, _The Long Ships_ (Audible.com "daily deal" today)


----------



## starthrower

My Bondage and My Freedom by Frederick Douglass
Founding America: Documents from the Revolution to the Bill of Rights

Both B&N paperbacks


----------



## Blancrocher

Michael Steinberg, _The Concerto: A Listener's Guide_


----------



## Blancrocher

Salman Rushdie, _Midnight's Children_ (Audible daily deal)


----------



## Blancrocher

Virgil Thomson, _Music Reviewed: 1940-1954_


----------



## Blancrocher

Michael Steinberg, _The Symphony: A Listener's Guide_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Eliot, Middlemarch
Faulkner, Light in August

Audible "Editors' Picks Deals" - $7.95 each. Read them before, but it's been a long time now. 

Also thinking of getting Richard Powers' The Overstory, but I've never actually liked anything by this author and may give up trying.


----------



## jegreenwood

Blancrocher said:


> Eliot, Middlemarch
> Faulkner, Light in August
> 
> Audible "Editors' Picks Deals" - $7.95 each. Read them before, but it's been a long time now.
> 
> Also thinking of getting Richard Powers' The Overstory, but I've never actually liked anything by this author and may give up trying.


I commented recently in this thread about my disappointment with Powers' "The Gold Bug Variations."


----------



## Blancrocher

Stanislaw Lem, A Perfect Vacuum (Kindle)


----------



## Blancrocher

F. Scott Fitzgerald, The Great Gatsby (Audible, narrated by Jake Gyllenhaal) - $5 sale price


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

I'm a great re-reader. Several months back I began re-reading Katharine Kerr's many 'Deverry' novels. I consider them decent reads but nothing special. Yet, I decided buy the four Deverrry novels of hers I'd not yet purchased/read. I've done so now. They don't change my opinion of her work, but I'm glad to have read them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

How Music Works, David Byrne. 

I usually don't have time to read non-work-related books, but this is a Kindle download for $2, so I hopped on it. I'll squeeze it in somehow.


----------



## Blancrocher

Elizabeth David, French Provincial Cooking (Penguin Classics!)

Most site members from the UK are likely familiar with this author, but she's new to me. Have made a couple of these simple-to-follow recipes—which leave lots of room for experimentation and variation—with success. Long bibliography for a cookbook.


----------



## Blancrocher

James Baldwin, If Beale Street Could Talk (Narrated by Bahni Turpin) - Audible Daily Deal


----------



## poetic

I bought, finished reading, and am almost done reading my second time the Holy Qur'an translated by Ahmed Ali


----------



## Open Book

Blancrocher said:


> Michael Steinberg, _The Symphony: A Listener's Guide_


Steinberg was music critic for the Boston Globe. How are his books, are they something non-musicians would find readable and interesting? His writing and reporting for the Globe was.


----------



## Jacck

*Toby Alone by Timothée de Fombelle*
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2008/apr/26/featuresreviews.guardianreview18
(I bought a Czech version of the book of course)


----------



## millionrainbows

Two books on Shostakovich, "Testament" and "A Life."


----------



## Blancrocher

Open Book said:


> Steinberg was music critic for the Boston Globe. How are his books, are they something non-musicians would find readable and interesting? His writing and reporting for the Globe was.


His books-I've also got the ones about choral music and concertos at the moment-are compilations of revised versions of the programs he wrote over the course of his career. Most entries include musical examples, though they're fairly easy to follow even if you don't read music.

Incidentally, I picked up another book of the kind that I've been enjoying: D. Kern Holoman's _Evenings with the Orchestra_.


----------



## Blancrocher

Latest purchase: Margaret Atwood, _The MaddAddam Trilogy_. Part of the current sale on Audible--6 bucks per.


----------



## jegreenwood

Blancrocher said:


> Latest purchase: Margaret Atwood, _The MaddAddam Trilogy_. Part of the current sale on Audible--6 bucks per.


I've read the first. Interested to see your response to the entire trilogy.

Not a book purchase (or maybe not, as books will be on sale) but I will attending a joint reading by Colum McCann and Louise Erdrich next Monday.


----------



## Alinde

Wheelock's Latin Grammar, 7th ed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheelock's_Latin

I've been listening to the kids at Vivarium Novum chanting Latin poetry and thought I'd like to sing along....So I'm trying to bring my Latin back from the dead and get reacquainted with the likes of Catullus and Horace.


----------



## starthrower

Keith Richards autobiography, Life. Bill Wyman's book, Stone Alone.


----------



## Sad Al

I try to buy nothing these days. Sometimes I buy fast food or booze. But I have recently read Kafka's Metamorphosis, Hunger artist, Bucket rider and Country Doctor, which are excellent.


----------



## jegreenwood

I was at a reading yesterday, of Colum McCann's new novel, "Apeirogon." It's based on the true stories of an Israeli and a Palestinian father, each of whom lost a child in the conflict. They ended up banding together to advocate peace and seek solutions. They were both at the reading, and I bought a copy, which I had signed by both fathers and McCann.

The book has received mixed reviews - e.g. a rave and a negative review in the New York Times, but I liked "Let the Great World Spin," so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Mersey Sound - Henri, McGough, Patten
Unquiet Spirits - Bonnie Macbird
Art in the Blood - as above
Fragile Things - Neil Gaiman
Knife - Jo Nesbo
Hitler Vol. 1 - Volker Ullrich
The Berlin Wall - Frederick Taylor
Vietnam - Max Hastings
Moriarty - Anthony Horowitz

All I need now is the time to read them!!


----------



## Blancrocher

From $5 per book deal on Audible (sale ends tomorrow):

Alice Walker, _The Color Purple_
Ottessa Moshfegh, _My Year of Rest and Relaxation_
Michael Ondaatje, _Warlight_
Jesmyn Ward, _Sing, Unburied, Sing_
Ali Smith, _Autumn_
Ian McEwan, _Nutshell_
Chinelo Okparanta, _Under the Udala Trees_
Thomas Hardy, _Far From the Madding Crowd_
George Saunders, _Tenth of December: Stories_
John Steinbeck, _The Winter of Our Disconent_
Jonathan Franzen, _The Corrections_


----------



## Blancrocher

Make Believe Ideas Ltd., Never Touch a Dragon!


----------



## Blancrocher

Margaret Wise Brown and Clement Hurd, Goodnight Moon


----------



## Blancrocher

Mo Willems, _Don't Let the Pigeon Drive the Bus!_


----------



## Guest

_The Stalker_ and _The Nightmare_ by Lars Kepler.


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Galdone, _The Three Billy Goats Gruff_


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachel Roddy, _My Kitchen in Rome_

Roddy writes for The Guardian, where I came across some great suggestions.

*Edit:* I don't like the book, though, which is too basic and has pointless photos. I plan to give this one away.


----------



## Blancrocher

From the 2-for-1 sale on Audible:

Peter Frankopan, _The Silk Roads: A New History of the World_
Toby Wilkinson, _The Rise and Fall of Ancient Egypt_
Margaret Atwood, _The Penelopiad: The Myth of Penelope and Odysseus_
Trevor Noah, _Born a Crime: Stories from a South African Childhood_

Today's "Daily Deal":

Ursula K. Le Guin, _The Left Hand of Darkness_


----------



## starthrower

The Blind Watchmaker by Richard Dawkins
The Mismeasure Of Man by Stephen Jay Gould
Music From A New Found Land:Themes and Developments In The History of American Music by Wilfrid Mellers

This last one was recommended by Alex Ross. It was published in the mid 60s and covers American classical music, jazz, and blues. You can find copies of the original edition published by Alfred Knopf at AbeBooks.com for 5 dollars.


----------



## helenora

I suppose this is a thread for book fans. I'd like to get a recommendation.
I need a book/books, non-fiction about cinema in 20th century and why other forms of arts were overwhelmed by it. Let's say sort of analytical book. Or anything about comparing state of different forms of arts in different epochs. I am not focused only on cinema. Comparative analysis of art forms in different centuries would do good for me. No textbooks! Articles are OK as well.


----------



## David Phillips

Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall Trilogy. Beautifully written.


----------



## starthrower

helenora said:


> I suppose this is a thread for book fans. I'd like to get a recommendation.
> I need a book/books, non-fiction about cinema in 20th century and why other forms of arts were overwhelmed by it. Let's say sort of analytical book. Or anything about comparing state of different forms of arts in different epochs. I am not focused only on cinema. Comparative analysis of art forms in different centuries would do good for me. No textbooks! Articles are OK as well.


Maybe these lists will help?

https://fivebooks.com/?s=cinema
https://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/sight-sound-magazine/polls-surveys/film-book-poll/complete


----------



## helenora

Thank you *starthrower* for your suggestions. I will try to find one or two among them. From the list I have only read the book by Andre Bazin.


----------



## sstucky

Fascinating. I grew up among Mennonites in Kansas and am descended from those Swiss-German ones who came from Russia to Kansas, Dakota, and Saskatchewan in 1874. Three of my grandparents were members of the General Conference Church, although my paternal grandfather was kicked out for marrying a non-German.


----------



## sstucky

This was a response to Six Foot Scowl’s listing of Mennonite history some time ago.


----------



## Sonata

Blancrocher said:


> From the 2-for-1 sale on Audible:
> 
> Peter Frankopan, _The Silk Roads: A New History of the World_
> Toby Wilkinson, _The Rise and Fall of Ancient Egypt_
> Margaret Atwood, _The Penelopiad: The Myth of Penelope and Odysseus_
> Trevor Noah, _Born a Crime: Stories from a South African Childhood_
> 
> Today's "Daily Deal":
> 
> Ursula K. Le Guin, _The Left Hand of Darkness_


I love Audible! I took a year long break binging on music purchases to binge on audiobooks :lol: . Doubtful I'll ever find time to finish all of my audiobook, music, and podcast collections.

For me this year, most of my non-audiobook purchases were for Terry Pratchett Discworld novels. What a wonderful writer. So sad that he had early onset dementia and died before 60 from it. I also bought and read the samurai novel Shogun this year.


----------



## jegreenwood

This seems too good to be true. Downloading it now.

https://smile.amazon.com/Complete-H...GQ9KZMDJXKQ&psc=1&refRID=QZ9Z1Z81VGQ9KZMDJXKQ

Edit - found it for a buck less.


----------



## Guest

Thomas Sowell, "*Discrimination and Disparities*". It will be lining up behind other books still to be read, but Dr. Sowell cannot be ignored; he is one of the leading thinkers in America today.


----------



## SixFootScowl

jegreenwood said:


> This seems too good to be true. Downloading it now.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Complete-Harvard-Classics-Anthology-Literature-ebook/dp/B07VWGHR6J/
> 
> Edit - found it for a buck less.


Alas, I already know that I will never read books on a computer screen. Hard copy works so much better for me. But, it is a great deal.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Formed a book club with my friends, we're starting with _The Plague_ by Camus. I'm about halfway through- great read. Reading it right now....the parallels are SCARY. The inept government, the denial, the unrest. It's like reading a newspaper.









Also, I'm kind of late, but happy 116th Bloomsday, any Joyceans!


----------



## perempe

-----------------------------------------


----------



## starthrower

Churchill was a good writer if you don't mind his cultural biases and focus on war and politics. I don't know if I'll bother with the last two volumes.


----------



## Bwv 1080

starthrower said:


> View attachment 138911
> 
> 
> Churchill was a good writer if you don't mind his cultural biases and focus on war and politics. I don't know if I'll bother with the last two volumes.


His Marlborough book, though overly long, is a good read


----------



## Musicaterina

I' ve purchased this book about crochet borders:









There are really a lot of beautiful crochet corners described in it. Now I have got the choice...


----------



## jim prideaux

I will be picking up my pre ordered autographed copy of David Mitchell's new novel 'Utopia Avenue' from Waterstones in the next few days and am looking forward to it!


----------



## senza sordino

My local bookshop is selling classics for $6 each, or three for $10. So I bought six books for $20

The Wisdom of Father Brown GK Chesterton

Brave New World Aldous Huxley

The Maltese Falcon Dasheill Hammett

The Secret Agent Joseph Conrad

A Tale of Two Cities Charles Dickens

Journey to the Centre of the Earth Jules Verne

I'm not a prolific reader, and I've got a few other books to read as well. But I couldn't pass on this deal.


----------



## jegreenwood

jim prideaux said:


> I will be picking up my pre ordered autographed copy of David Mitchell's new novel 'Utopia Avenue' from Waterstones in the next few days and am looking forward to it!


I'll be listening to David Mitchell interviewed by David Byrne on Tuesday.


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> I'll be listening to David Mitchell interviewed by David Byrne on Tuesday.


Actually, reading about the event, I think I also get a signed copy of the book. Got a lousy review in the New York Times, but it seems to have been better received elsewhere.


----------



## skroderider

I bought these recently
- An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth
- Indistractable: How to Control Your Attention and Choose Your Life
- The Practicing Mind: Bringing Discipline and Focus Into Your Life
- Handel: The Man and His Music (Jonathan Keates) - this is an old edition but I got it at a good bargain, complete with old-book-smell.
- Get Better at Getting Better


----------



## Guest

Got rid of the old copy I'd had since school days preparing for a move, but decided I want to have a decent edition of it.










The Plague and other stories and essays by Camus.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Anybody familiar with this site? Is it legitimate? Doe they charge a fee, like after a trial period? Says free downloads but have to make an account.

https://www.e-bookdownload.net/


----------



## En Passant

*Rome's Gothic Wars: From the Third Century to Alaric*









*Metternich: Strategist and Visionary*​


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> This one is nearly 1100 pages. Menno Simons is where the name Mennonite comes from.


Started this one way back about a year ago. Am about halfway through. Been reading other stuff in between.


----------



## En Passant

SixFootScowl said:


> Started this one way back about a year ago. Am about halfway through. Been reading other stuff in between.


May I ask what else you are reading?


----------



## SixFootScowl

En Passant said:


> May I ask what else you are reading?


I read the other two that were originally listed with the Menno Simmons book. Here is a good one by the translator of the Menno Simmons book:

The Reformer and Their Stepchildren, Leonard Verduin.

Others included the following:
Marching to Zion: A History of the Apostolic Christian Church of America
A History of the Amish, Steven M. Nolt
The Physics of Einstein: Black Holes, Time Travel, Distant Starlight, E=MC2 by Jason Lisle
One Human Family: The Bible, Science, Race & Culture, by Carl Wieland
The New Thought Police: Inside the Left's Assault on Free Speech and Free Minds, by Tammy Bruce
Infant Baptism: Its Origin Among Protestants and the Arguments Advanced for and Against it, by John Horsch
Will the Theologans Please Sit Down, by David Bercot
Will the Real Heretics Please Stand Up, A New Look at Today's Evangelical Church in the Light of Early Christianity, by David Bercot.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Just pre-ordered vol 2 of Volker Ullrich’s Hitler Bio


----------



## En Passant

Bwv 1080 said:


> Just pre-ordered vol 2 of Volker Ullrich's Hitler Bio


I read several biographies but have yet to read this one; How do you rate? Does it bring anything new to the table so to speak?


----------



## SanAntone

The Monk's Record Player: Thomas Merton, Bob Dylan, and the Perilous Summer of 1966

View attachment 140919


Just started it, but based on what I've read so far, I am going to enjoy it.


----------



## En Passant

A parcel address to me arrived so I opened it. Turns out it was a birthday present (early):













​


----------



## vincula

I'm gonna start with this one. Just bought it. I have been working out, so now I'm able to turn the pages _and_ hold the book in my hands! I've been sleeping badly too, so I hope this helps. If not I'll try reading it while listening to _Parsifal_ 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Barbebleu

If audio books count then Sandman - Neil Gaiman and others and the Complete Sherlock Holmes stories narrated by Stephen Fry.


----------



## En Passant

The Decline of the West: Form and Actuality (Volume I of II) - *Oswald Spengler* in Hardcover English.

I have both volumes in hardcover in German but both my English copies were in paperback. I am happy to finally find them in hardcover. Now I need to find volume II "*Perspectives of World History*" in hardcover, keep watch please my friends.


----------



## Jacck

The Archaeology of Mind: Neuroevolutionary Origins of Human Emotions
https://www.amazon.com/Archaeology-Mind-Neuroevolutionary-Interpersonal-Neurobiology/dp/0393705315
a Czech translation of the book came out, so I bought it


----------



## En Passant

Barbebleu said:


> If audio books count then Sandman - Neil Gaiman and others and the Complete Sherlock Holmes stories narrated by Stephen Fry.


Does Fry do a good job with the narration? I think the kids would like these but I felt he was rather lazy with the last book he put out audio narration wise.

Hope you enjoy regardless.


----------



## starthrower

I bought this book after listening to this interview with the author.


----------



## Jacck

Homo Deus: A Brief History of Tomorrow
https://www.amazon.com/Homo-Deus-Brief-History-Tomorrow/dp/0062464310


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Sonata

I’ve collected many of Terry Pratchett’s Discworld series this year; 30 or more between paperback, kindle, and audiobook formats


----------

